# List of all beans for Sale in the UK - a little help please



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I've got a little further with a project to create a spreadsheet with all the beans for sale in the UK at the moment.

Q. why do I want to do this? A. because there are lots of beans out there and I don't want to visit every single website each time I want to buy something, what I want to do is pick a certain Varietal, process and flavor profile from all the beans that are for sale at anyone time.

Here's the data I've collected and processed to date, you can sort/filter them by price, country, process, SCAA flavors, Decaf, and what's "new"



*UK Beans*​
So far I've done 11 roasters out of the 91 listed in the UK roasters thread but I want to do them all and *I could use a little help please*.

I need people to create scrapping profiles for each of the roasters using a chrome extension called Web Scraper. It's very simple to use for those of you who are a little bit tech savvy, you open up the console and follow this guide that I've made to show you how to do it.

[video=youtube;JRH-hLiwir0]






This will produce a Sitemap which you can export and share with other people. The Sitemap is then used to scrap the data that's needed which is then cut and pasted into the Google Sheets document, the spreadsheet's then set up to parse and extract all the data that's needed.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Here's why it's a good thing, all the washed Bourbon's for sale from 11 roasters right now which have cherry flavors.


RoasterBeanPriceCountryVarietalProcessFlavorsDecafNewURLhasbean.co.ukCosta Rica Finca El Potrero Pack£35.00Costa RicaBourbonWashed , Natural , HoneyCherry, HoneyNewhttps://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/costa-rica-finca-el-potrero-packhasbean.co.ukCosta Rica Finca El Potrero Natural Bourbon£8.00Costa RicaBourbonWashed , Natural , HoneyCherry, Chocolate, Dark Chocolate, Honeyhttps://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/costa-rica-finca-el-potrero-natural-bourbonhasbean.co.ukCosta Rica Finca El Potrero Black Honey Bourbon£7.00Costa RicaBourbonWashed , Natural , HoneyCherry, Lime, Chocolate, Honeyhttps://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/costa-rica-finca-el-potrero-black-honey-bourbonhasbean.co.ukCosta Rica Finca El Potrero Yellow Honey Bourbon£7.00Costa RicaBourbonWashed , Natural , HoneyCherry, HoneyNewhttps://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/costa-rica-finca-el-potrero-yellow-honey-bourbonhasbean.co.ukCosta Rica Finca El Potrero Red Honey Bourbon£6.50Costa RicaBourbonWashed , Natural , HoneyCherry, Orange, Honeyhttps://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/costa-rica-finca-el-potrero-red-honey-bourbonworkshopcoffee.comGitesi Espresso£9.00RwandaBourbonWashed , DryCherry, FermentedNewhttps://workshopcoffee.com/collections/coffee/products/gitesi-espressoorigincoffee.co.ukEspaña£8.14El SalvadorBourbonWashedRaspberry, Cherry, Fresh, Roasthttps://www.origincoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/espana


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Any chance of adding an indicator as to the typical roast level for each roaster ?

I know that I've occasionally bought beans and assumed the roast level from the taste notes only to be surprised at the beans received


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I can if someone can tell me what the typical roast level is 1st, I don't know enough about all the 91 UK roasters myself.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

here are the roaster sitemaps the I've already created for reference


```
foundry
{"startUrl":"https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"Bean","selector":"div.one-third a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["Bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1.product_name","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["Bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"h1.product_name, span span.current_price, div.description p","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"foundry"}


hasbean
{"startUrl":"https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/coffee?page=3","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"page","selector":"div.paginate:nth-of-type(2) [URL=span:nth-of-type(n+2)]span:nth-of-type(n+2)[/URL] a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["page"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"div.content-main li a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"h1, p#summary, div#product_tags span, fieldset.price div, div.contentblock.div1 p, div.contentblock li","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"hasbean"}


squaremile
{"startUrl":"https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"Beans","selector":"a.noTransition","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["Beans"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"form h2.sqmile-product-name","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["Beans"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"form div.sqmile-product-description, form div.sqmile-product-price span, div.sqmile-single-product-column.sqmile-single-product-details p, div.sqm-product-tasting-notes-pp, div.sqmile-single-product-column.sqmile-single-product-description div.sqmile-wysiwyg","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"squaremile"}


workshop
{"startUrl":"https://workshopcoffee.com/collections/coffee","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"beans","selector":"div.coffee-collection-item__actions a:nth-of-type(1)","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["beans"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h2.product_name","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["beans"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"span.current_price, div.sub span, span.featured_text","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"workshop"}


coffeecompass
{"startUrl":"http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee.html?limit=all","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"beans","selector":"p.product-image a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["beans"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h3.product-name","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["beans"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"h3.product-name, div.short-description p, div.product-shop span.price, div.product-specs p.MsoNormal:nth-of-type(n+3)","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"coffeecompass"}


smokeybarn
{"_id":"smokeybarn","startUrl":"http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/coffee","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"beans","selector":"a.product-image","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["beans"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["beans"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"h1, span.price, [URL=div.coffee-attribute:nth-of-type(2)]div.coffee-attribute:nth-of-type(2)[/URL] div, div.product-img-column div.feature-wrapper p","regex":"","delay":""}]}


jamesfilter
{"startUrl":"http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/shop-online/filter-profile-coffees/","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"li.product a:nth-of-type(1)","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1.product_title","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"h1.product_title, div > p, p.price span.amount","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorElementClick","multiple":false,"id":"menu","selector":"li.menu-item.menu-item-has-children strong","delay":"","clickElementSelector":"li.menu-item.current-menu-item a","clickElementUniquenessType":"uniqueText","clickType":"clickOnce","discardInitialElements":true}],"_id":"james_filter"}


jamesspro
{"startUrl":"http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/shop-online/espresso-profile-coffees/","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"li.product a:nth-of-type(1)","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1.product_title","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"h1.product_title, p.price span.amount, div > p","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"jamespro"}


origin
{"_id":"origin","startUrl":"https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"Bean","selector":"a.grid__image","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["Bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["Bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"p.h4, span.h2, dd, div.product-description p, div.product-description","regex":"","delay":""}]}


northstar
{"startUrl":"https://www.northstarroast.com/product-category/coffee/","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"beans","selector":"a.button","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["beans"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1.product_title","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["beans"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"h1.product_title, p.price [URL=span.woocommerce-Price-amount:nth-of-type(1)]span.woocommerce-Price-amount:nth-of-type(1)[/URL], div.col-12 p, div.col-12 [URL=span:nth-of-type(n+2)]span:nth-of-type(n+2)[/URL], div.col-12, div.post-6210 section.col-12 span.content [URL=p:nth-of-type(1)]p:nth-of-type(1)[/URL], div.col-6.product-details","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"north_star"}


rave
{"startUrl":"https://ravecoffee.co.uk/","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":false,"id":"filter","selector":"ul.blog_list:nth-of-type(1) [URL=li:nth-of-type(3)]li:nth-of-type(3)[/URL] a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":false,"id":"spro","selector":"ul.blog_list:nth-of-type(1) [URL=li:nth-of-type(4)]li:nth-of-type(4)[/URL] a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["filter","spro"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"div.one-third a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1.product_name","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"h1.product_name, span.current_price, ul.tabs a, div.description","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"rave"}


alchemy
{"startUrl":"http://www.alchemycoffee.co.uk/coffee.html","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"a.pro_name:nth-of-type(1)","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"strong","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"li.product strong, div.std p, div.col-md-12 > p, div.col-md-7 > div.row > div.col-md-12, div.priceoptions span.price, ul.pro_dtl li","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"alchemy"}
```


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

done a bit more more work on this, finished 21 Roasters, with a total of 323 different beans/blends.

enjoy


foundrycoffeeroasters.comhasbean.co.ukshop.squaremilecoffee.comworkshopcoffee.comcoffeecompass.co.uksmokeybarn.co.ukjamesgourmetcoffee.comorigincoffee.co.uknorthstarroast.comalchemycoffee.co.ukravecoffee.co.ukadamsandrussell.co.ukhorshamcoffeeroaster.co.ukworkhousecoffee.co.ukcolonnacoffee.comclimpsonandsons.comquarterhorsecoffee.comhotnumbersretail.co.ukstrangerscoffee.comcliftoncoffee.co.uk


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

it seems pretty straight forward, but im having a little problem. i create "bean" but its not being added to the parent selectors. so i cannot add any of the others under it, they always go to _root.

any idea's before i go searching.

(handy tool this, i use something a lot bigger and more expensive to do pretty much the same job)


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I think you need to get out more!


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

sorted it, working my way up from the bottom.


```
{"startUrl":"https://neighbourhood-coffee.myshopify.com/collections/coffee","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"a.grid-product__meta","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1.product-single__title","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"h1.product-single__title, span.product-single__price, strong, [URL=p:nth-of-type(2)]p:nth-of-type(2)[/URL], div.product-single__description","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"neighbourhood"}

{"startUrl":"https://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/single-origin-coffees-c-285_176.html?osCsid=61d26ecbc2c3b09e43b4585e517415d9","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"h3.prodListTitle a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"select#product_option_id2.form-control, div.tab-pane.active p","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"coffeebeanshop_single-origin"}

{"startUrl":"https://www.92degreescoffee.com/collections/our-coffee","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"a.grid-link","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"h1, span.product-single__price, div.product-description","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"ninety-two_degrees"}

{"startUrl":"https://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/all-coffees.html","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"h2.product-name a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1 span","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"span.price, div.product-view-tab-desc","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"unionroasted"}


{"startUrl":"http://www.wogancoffee.co.uk/shop/all-our-coffees.html","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"a.btn-cart","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1.maintitle","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"div.tab-pane.active, div.category-description [URL=p:nth-of-type(2)]p:nth-of-type(2)[/URL], span.price","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"wogan_coffee"}

{"startUrl":"http://yorkcoffeeemporium.co.uk/coffee.html?limit=all","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"li.item:nth-of-type(n+7) h2.product-name a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"h1, div.product-price span.regular-price span.price, div.tab-content, div.tab-block.tab-attributes h2.tab","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"york_coffee_emporium"}
```


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

great thanks @DaveMak , I'll import and scrap them later today


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

all scraped and imported, thanks @DaveMak

york coffee emporium is a beast, more beans than Hasbean!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

26 roasters and 424 beans added


foundrycoffeeroasters.comhasbean.co.ukshop.squaremilecoffee.comworkshopcoffee.comcoffeecompass.co.uksmokeybarn.co.ukjamesgourmetcoffee.comorigincoffee.co.uknorthstarroast.comalchemycoffee.co.ukravecoffee.co.ukadamsandrussell.co.ukhorshamcoffeeroaster.co.ukworkhousecoffee.co.ukcolonnacoffee.comclimpsonandsons.comquarterhorsecoffee.comhotnumbersretail.co.ukstrangerscoffee.comcliftoncoffee.co.ukneighbourhood-coffee.myshopify.comcoffeebeanshop.co.uk92degreescoffee.comunionroasted.comwogancoffee.co.ukyorkcoffeeemporium.co.uk


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

```
{"_id":"rountoncoffee","startUrl":"http://www.rountoncoffee.co.uk/store/category/coffee/","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"li.product.pa_weight-250g a.woocommerce-LoopProduct-link","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1.product_title","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"div:nth-of-type(n+2) > div > p, span.price span.woocommerce-Price-amount","regex":"","delay":""}]}


{"_id":"roundhillroastery","startUrl":"http://www.roundhillroastery.com/shop/","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"li.product.product_cat-coffees a:nth-of-type(1)","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1.product_title","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"p.price span.amount, div.summary > div:nth-of-type(2)","regex":"","delay":""}]}


{"startUrl":"http://www.e-coffee.co.uk/","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":false,"id":"single","selector":"div.skin_fenav:nth-of-type(3) [URL=li:nth-of-type(1)]li:nth-of-type(1)[/URL] a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":false,"id":"house","selector":"div.skin_fenav:nth-of-type(3) [URL=li:nth-of-type(2)]li:nth-of-type(2)[/URL] a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":false,"id":"espresso","selector":"div.skin_fenav:nth-of-type(3) [URL=li:nth-of-type(3)]li:nth-of-type(3)[/URL] a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["single"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"td.ghost p a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"td#skin_ct_mcol h1","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"td.ghost:nth-of-type(2)","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["house"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean2","selector":"td.ghost p a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean2"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name2","selector":"td#skin_ct_mcol h1","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean2"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"data2","selector":"td.ghost:nth-of-type(2)","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["espresso"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean3","selector":"td.ghost p a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean3"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name3","selector":"td#skin_ct_mcol h1","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean3"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"data3","selector":"td.ghost:nth-of-type(2)","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"roberts_co"}


{"_id":"realdealroasters","startUrl":"https://www.realdealroasters.co.uk/product-category/coffee","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"li.retro_product.product_tag-coffee-2 a.shop_catalog_image","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1.product_title","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"div.summary p, div#tab-description.panel","regex":"","delay":""}]}


{"startUrl":"http://www.readscoffee.co.uk/coffee/","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"li.product a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1.product_title","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"div.woocommerce-variation-price span.woocommerce-Price-amount, div.summary [URL=div:nth-of-type(2)]div:nth-of-type(2)[/URL] p","regex":"","delay":""}],"_id":"readscoffee"}


{"_id":"ozonecoffee","startUrl":"http://ozonecoffee.co.uk/product-category/coffee/","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"div.category-products-row.active a","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h4","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"div.product-col [URL=div:nth-of-type(n+2)]div:nth-of-type(n+2)[/URL], p.cf__text:nth-of-type(1) span.field-toggle-text, p.cf__text:nth-of-type(1) span.field-option:nth-of-type(2)","regex":"","delay":""}]}


{"_id":"nudeespresso","startUrl":"http://www.nudeespresso.com/coffee","selectors":[{"parentSelectors":["_root"],"type":"SelectorLink","multiple":true,"id":"bean","selector":"a.ProductList-item","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":false,"id":"name","selector":"h1#yui_3_17_2_1_1485799811007_251.ProductItem-details-title","regex":"","delay":""},{"parentSelectors":["bean"],"type":"SelectorText","multiple":true,"id":"data","selector":"section.ProductItem-additional div.sqs-block-content","regex":"","delay":""}]}
```
added

http://www.rountoncoffee.co.uk/store/category/coffee/

http://www.roundhillroastery.com/shop/

http://www.e-coffee.co.uk/

https://www.realdealroasters.co.uk/product-category/coffee

http://www.readscoffee.co.uk/coffee/

http://ozonecoffee.co.uk/product-category/coffee/

http://www.nudeespresso.com/coffee


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Great help thanks Dave, I'm going to take a look at trying to prioritise/rationalise this list at all to make it a bit more manageable.

Maybe just focus in on the specialist end.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Phobic said:


> 26 roasters and 424 beans added


26 roasters! Let me see if I can beat you by the end of the year







currently I have measly 11 roasters, auto updating several times a day. I am not sure I can reuse anything you've done, which is a shame. I went a slightly different route with my scraping tools.

Do you find presenting data as a table easier?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I have *ZERO* developer skills, so doing this the way I did was the only real option for me, my plan was to then export it all and get a developer friend to put a wrap around it.

key thing though is being able to filter the way I did, that's where the power lies if you're a drinker - varietal, region, process, & flavours, I'd say as a minimum.

if you're looking to prioritise the roasters the top part of my list would be a good place to start actually.


foundrycoffeeroasters.comhasbean.co.ukshop.squaremilecoffee.comworkshopcoffee.comcoffeecompass.co.uksmokeybarn.co.ukjamesgourmetcoffee.comorigincoffee.co.uknorthstarroast.comalchemycoffee.co.ukravecoffee.co.ukadamsandrussell.co.ukhorshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Can't thank you enough, @Phobic. For zero programming skills you had hell of a lot dedication. I am close to finishing the first iteration flavour filter. Then I will take care of the roasters you mentioned, I have already done Rave, Origin, Hasbean - many more to go. Feel free to critique the website at any point.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

@Phobic I'll have a play with this tonight. I use Vivaldi but it is based on Chrome and has added OK.

Quick question: How well does it handle things when a roaster adds new bean to their site?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

@grumpydaddy thanks for the kind offer but this is a dead project from January so don't spend any time on it, I'm not maintaining anything. I just dug up the thread for Benedict who's making a much better website version of the same concept.

http://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

@grumpydaddy thanks for the kind offer but this is a dead project from January so don't spend any time on it, I'm not maintaining anything. I just dug up the thread for Benedict who's making a much better website version of the same concept.

http://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh, OK. I found it quite interesting anyway.

Not sure why I missed it in January though


----------

